# No Credit Unions...No Savings Accounts...No Bank Cards



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

I read what some drivers had to say about not getting paid. Some people commented that the problem might be that no credit unions and no savings accounts can be used in the Uber Vault. Their comments were meet with skepticism by some of the other drivers but I am here to confirm it is true.

NO CREDIT UNIONS...NO SAVINGS ACCOUNTS... NO PRE-PAID BANK CARDS can be used in your banking information. It's in an email to me directly from Uber. Uber says it can't make payments to those types of accounts at this time.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

My account is with my credit union. No problems getting paid.


----------



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

DocT said:


> My account is with my credit union. No problems getting paid.


This is a paragraph copied from an email I received this morning...

"Would you be able to let me know if you are using a credit union, savings account or prepaid bank card? These three options are not available to have money deposited by Uber at this time."

This was part of a reply I received from Uber Help regarding my email asking why I wasn't paid last week. I changed my banking information to a checking account after receiving this information from Uber. Now, I'm being told it will take another 3-4 business days to get paid. We'll see if that actually happens. The more I deal with Uber, the less I trust them..and it's only been two weeks so far!


----------



## TinyDog (May 24, 2015)

I also use a credit union, and my money has been deposited with no problems.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I confirm. I am using Credit Union for over a year with no issues at all
This seems like a lazy rep who does not want to do research


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

AJ Spadea said:


> I read what some drivers had to say about not getting paid. Some people commented that the problem might be that no credit unions and no savings accounts can be used in the Uber Vault. Their comments were meet with skepticism by some of the other drivers but I am here to confirm it is true.
> 
> NO CREDIT UNIONS...NO SAVINGS ACCOUNTS... NO PRE-PAID BANK CARDS can be used in your banking information. It's in an email to me directly from Uber. Uber says it can't make payments to those types of accounts at this time.


Well somehow my money gets to my credit union account with no problem! The problem might lie in the account#. On mine you disregard the first 3 numbers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Have always used American Express Serve reloadable card for Uber, never an issue. My Lyft deposits to my credit union, again no issue.


----------



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

AJ Spadea said:


> I read what some drivers had to say about not getting paid. Some people commented that the problem might be that no credit unions and no savings accounts can be used in the Uber Vault. Their comments were meet with skepticism by some of the other drivers but I am here to confirm it is true.
> 
> NO CREDIT UNIONS...NO SAVINGS ACCOUNTS... NO PRE-PAID BANK CARDS can be used in your banking information. It's in an email to me directly from Uber. Uber says it can't make payments to those types of accounts at this time.


OK..It looks like Uber was full of crap about Credit Unions not working but the Saving Account thing does seem to be true. I changed my account to checking and it works now. I did receive this weeks pay...Now, we'll see how long it takes Uber to deposit my pay from last week. BTW, I scolded them for not making it clear on the banking webpage that it should ONLY be a checking account listed there. They said they would pass it on. Yeah...I know what you're thinking...wish in one hand and...etc...etc.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a wally world debit card


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

No issues here at all and I got paid today rather than tomorrow.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

alviskv said:


> No issues here at all and I got paid today rather than tomorrow.


POST # 10/alviskv: HEY! Bison here.
Please say "Ahoy!"
to IndyDriver when you see him
Lyfting in your "neck of the Woods".
He used some Selectively Disparaging
comments about the "Sh☆tty Mgr."
who promptly cashiered him.

Maybe you could join IndyDriver
and "Other Disgruntleds" and host
a "Blanket Party" ? Very effective for
"Resorting Priorities" sans incriminating
evidence. Good Times!

Mentoring Bison misses "Old Friends".


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

AJ Spadea said:


> NO CREDIT UNIONS...NO SAVINGS ACCOUNTS... NO PRE-PAID BANK CARDS


This sounds exactly like what a csr in the phillipines would say.


----------



## AshleyNonya (Oct 22, 2015)

AJ Spadea said:


> I read what some drivers had to say about not getting paid. Some people commented that the problem might be that no credit unions and no savings accounts can be used in the Uber Vault. Their comments were meet with skepticism by some of the other drivers but I am here to confirm it is true.
> 
> NO CREDIT UNIONS...NO SAVINGS ACCOUNTS... NO PRE-PAID BANK CARDS can be used in your banking information. It's in an email to me directly from Uber. Uber says it can't make payments to those types of accounts at this time.


I've had my uber set up to pay to two different credit unions at different times and I never had any problems.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Have always used American Express Serve re-loadable card for Uber, never an issue. My Lyft deposits to my credit union, again no issue.


I just starting using AMEX serve as well have not had an issue with uber deposit. I had to re-do my postmates because I think I typed wrong


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DocT said:


> My account is with my credit union. No problems getting paid.


Same here.


----------

